# T/C Triumph?



## MathewsOutback (Dec 11, 2007)

Anyone shooting the new triumph, thinking about upgrading.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I have the Triumph with the Weather Shield finish and Realtree camo stock/forearm. Mine has a crisp 3.5lbs trigger out of the box and is nasty accurate. That finger removable breech plug is worth it's weight in gold!

Get one, you won't be sorry you did...


----------

